# extraplant vendor?



## rvsb (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Does anyone have any experience with the online shop _extraplant_? Wondering what purchase experiences were like...

Thanks


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

are you in the USA?? extraplant is in Muenster Germany... shipping is gonna co$t  (not sure they actually ship outside of europe.)

EDIT... forgot to mention the For Sale or Trade forum right here at APC! http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/


----------



## leftklick (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I just saw your post. I'm Stephan from Extraplant. We ship directly out of Florida, not Germany. Plants come directly from the nursery and could not be any fresher. Shipping depends on the number of plants (weight) and the distance. You'll be quoted a price before you confirm your order.

HTH


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Moving this thread to US Store Reviews sub-forum.

-Roy


----------



## WaterNymph (Nov 4, 2010)

leftklick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw your post. I'm Stephan from Extraplant. We ship directly out of Florida, not Germany. Plants come directly from the nursery and could not be any fresher. Shipping depends on the number of plants (weight) and the distance. You'll be quoted a price before you confirm your order.
> 
> HTH


what's the website? i'm only finding one 'extraplant', and it's got euros, not dollar signs:twitch:


----------



## WaterNymph (Nov 4, 2010)

WaterNymph said:


> what's the website? i'm only finding one 'extraplant', and it's got euros, not dollar signs:twitch:


found it! incase anyone else is looking, it's-- http://us.extraplant.com/


----------



## MiKyong (Jan 22, 2008)

I just placed and received a large order (enough to plant my 70 gallon tank Dutch style) from ExtraPlant. Initially I had some problems with using their web site to place my final order but an email to the site was quickly answered and the problem was taken care of. 

My order was processed about a week after I placed the order. Shipping prices are good and orders over $100 are free. I received an email the day my order shipped. Advertised delivery time was 3 days from shipping but I received my order the next day. (This may be due to my living in Alabama and the shipping location being in Florida).

The plants arrived in great condition. I ordered around 25 crypts, a sword plant, a half dozen potted hairgrass, some valisneria and a few other plants. All were in great condition. The price of the hair grass and the anubias were what you would expect to pay at a LFS. The price of the crypts was really good - most were in the $3 range -- and all had very health root systems. I ordered two Cryptocoryne undulata ($6) -- they came potted and I was able to break each pot into 5-6 individually rooted plants.

After I received my order I had a question about the Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'' I ordered. Stephan replied promptly with advice on how to plant the specimen. He also corrected a discrepancy in the order (I was shorted in quantity on one plant type). 

The only negative thing I have to say is that some of the crypts were not labeled and I was not able to really tell the difference between some of the similar looking plants.

Overall, they had excellent selection, good value and very healthy plants. And their customer service was outstanding! I will definitely order from them again.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Does ExtraPlant have an outlet in the United States? I thought it was located in Germany.


----------



## MiKyong (Jan 22, 2008)

They have a US outlet and the plants ship from Florida if you are a US customer.


----------

